# PVC PIPES and africans



## hapdroid (Nov 15, 2010)

will i have more success at breeding africans by putting PVC pipes in my tank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

As opposed to rocks? I don't think so. I've had both, they prefer the rocks both for hiding and spawning.


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

I had alot of PVC elbows. My fish totally ignored them. The spawned next to and outside of the elbows.


----------



## Byrne2537 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have used pvc before did not work as well as rocks and also rocks make the tank look a lot more natural and more eye apealing. Plus would rather be kept in some radom jail cell the rest of ur life or a cell tht resembles ur old house lol just way i look at it lol


----------



## hapdroid (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks guys looks like i'll be sticking with rocks just thought i'd give something else a try


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I have just as good of results with upside-down strawberry pots/planters as I do with rocks. The pots are for easier to move around too.


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

If you want to try it, try it. It just won't be the most natural looking thing, but unless your fish are wild-caught, they're not going to know the difference (and even then). We try to mimic their natural habitat, but the fish will do what they will regardless--I've seen a lot of tanks with little mermaid figures and rainbow gravel in with cichlids 

It's really about what you like...I put in PVC pipes in all my other tanks b/c the fish like tunnels. I did clay pots in this one to build up on with rock to make larger caves and cover wide openings. It's not the most natural looking, but no one cares but me (and you guys :lol: ).


----------



## fever (Sep 19, 2003)

I like to put PVC pipes under piles of rock.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

fever said:


> I like to put PVC pipes under piles of rock.


Me too, and although the fish swim through them I would not say it encourages spawning. My spawns take place on the background, LOL.


----------



## hapdroid (Nov 15, 2010)

yeh thats a good idea thanks for responses will definately give it a go


----------



## Jolly cichlids (Jun 19, 2009)

I use clay pots and pvc with great success. Maybe not the most natural but i have more mouthfulls than i can handle. In my one tank i keep 9m9f wc melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (maingano) and no deaths, this is because of the pvc pipe allowing subdom males to hide at times as well as holding females. Its all on personal preferance mine i don't care about look i want my fish to breed and not kill each other








































ps. i've seen all my fish breed in these pvc pipes at one time


----------

